# HAULORGRAPHIC! Big hauls, for real. (smoke signals/blue storm and in 3D *separate)



## eyebrowless (Aug 24, 2007)

In 3D haul:
I couldn't resist it. So...





Yeah... Lots of experimenting fun though!

*drum roll* Smoke Signals/Blue Storm (plus whatever I happened to be out of at the time) Release Party Haul!!




Not even unpackaged..





Smoke Signals





Blue Storm





SS and BS





And I thought this one was tres artsy fartsy...

Man my wallet is hurting ALLL over again..


----------



## makeba (Aug 24, 2007)

Whew!!!!  THats Smokin!!!!   GOOD JOB!


----------



## frocher (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, that is impressive.  I love it all, hope you have fun playing.


----------



## macface (Aug 24, 2007)

nice stuff.


----------



## Phantom Goddess (Aug 24, 2007)

Now, that is one hell of a haul!!!!!!!!


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 25, 2007)

wow!!!! great goodies!!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 25, 2007)

one word..... WOW!!


----------



## user46 (Aug 25, 2007)

wowwwww


----------



## eyebrowless (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah.. after in 3D I was gonna save money and not buy any MAC till the release.. but 1 week before I ran out of fluidline, graphblack, spiked, zoomlash AND my backup mascara within 2 different days. EVERY SINGLE BASIC PRODUCT I USE.. *POOF*

So I had to do the sharpie eyebrow thing and not wear much makeup and then my total stuff from the collection now had my basics (all $16.50CAN and up mind you..) added onto it. Financial nightmare. 

I'm not a super lipstick person, so Mattene will be minimal and Matte2 is perm so I figured splurge. yeah.. and I did.

(ps I bought a graphblack technakohl on 2 august and just use it once a day for waterline and MAYBE eyebrows and it was gone by the 13th... I thought it was odd considering every other one I've had has lasted longer.. has anyone else gone through a tehcnakohl that fast?)


----------



## Taj (Aug 25, 2007)

=O=, great big haul !


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 25, 2007)

Beautiful! Nice stuff.


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow, now that's what I call a haul !! 

What In 3D shade is the 6th one from the right, is that Lightswitch ?! It's such a beautiful shade


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow, fantastic haul! I can't wait until the new collections come out in the UK.


----------



## eyebrowless (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_M* 

 
_What In 3D shade is the 6th one from the right, is that Lightswitch ?! It's such a beautiful shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is indeed.. and I agree.
I saw a few of them a couple days before the release and I was allowed to buy them and the two (all I had the cash for)I bought first were Lightswitch and Synched Up (3rd from right).. SOOO PRETTY.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome! Those colors are wonderful!!! I'm gonna pick up alot of that stuff soon. =)


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eyebrowless* 

 
_It is indeed.. and I agree.
I saw a few of them a couple days before the release and I was allowed to buy them and the two (all I had the cash for)I bought first were Lightswitch and Synched Up (3rd from right).. SOOO PRETTY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to check out my counter tomorrow *hears wallet cry*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 26, 2007)

Great haul!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I'm drooling!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW! Great haul! That is huge! Enjoy playing with everything!


----------

